# Rat Names



## animallover68 (Aug 26, 2012)

hello fellow rat lovers! unfortunately i lost my girl rat biscuit a few months ago to old age and am considering getting a pair of dumbo girl babies in october, they are going to be russian blue/grey and a black and white hooded. i need name suggestions, i want to call the grey girl PEBBLES but need a name for the black and white hooded one. i was thinking BAM BAM so i hav PEBBLES and BAM BAM but im not sure as my mum thinkgs BAM BAM is more of a boys name, i also like the name WILLOW but i dont fink that would suite a black and white ratty.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Personally, I prefer different names. Not ones that go together... But that is just me. I prefer male rats as well, but I've always wanted a doe named Esmerelda.

But if I had to chose a name for a pair... I would say:

Indigo and Raven
Azure and Sable
Sapphire and Onyx (both are gems)
Cobalt and Obsidian.
Sky and Ink.

Sorry I just love color names.


----------



## 1981bthm (Aug 27, 2012)

I like Bam Bam I have two girls Pinky and Brain and they are named after 2 males but they are female so idt it matters so much with animals.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I always thought Oreo was a cute name. I originally wanted to name my boys names that went together, once you get them the names will just come to you


----------



## animallover68 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thankd guys i do like the name sapphire but the other cudnt b called onyx as mu cat is called onyx lol


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, a name I always liked for a black-hooded rat was "Sundae" - vanilla (ice cream) on the bottom & dark (fudge) on the top and a cute pink cherry nose on the tip! I named my female black-hooded "Peppermint" - black & white like the York patties. All my rattie females are named after desserts: _Peppermint, Cupcake & Candy_. However, this weekend I purchased another little girl who's the exact color of a great white shark (_dark grey on entire top half & pure white on the entire bottom half_), so I named her "Jaws!" Lol Small things like coloring / personality make the decisions for you.


----------



## animallover68 (Aug 26, 2012)

i like the name domino but i dont no if that name would suite a black and white rat, any views on domino as a girls name?


----------



## animallover68 (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally deicded on names.... PEBBLES & POPCORN! i pick them up next week! woo


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

Yay! So excited for you! And very cute names!


----------



## MeganKaye (Aug 29, 2012)

Do you guys think Crouton would be a good name for a female rat? This is kind of what I want to name my runt girl


----------



## RubyFire (Sep 2, 2012)

Annabella
Roselina
(bare with me, I am trying to come up with names, the ones following this, are names from rps I am in, and books I am writing)
Korina
Faolan
Sherebey
Oreo (name of one of my BFF's rat who passed on)
Reno
arlina
Sabbigail (my friends nickname for me)
and uhm,... Rosina​


----------

